# Bowling Green, KY - Roz - Shot-has large wound



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14755376

Intake Date: 9/26
Available Date: 10/1
Intake Reason: Stray / Injured (shot)
Approx. Age: 3 yrs
Approx. Weight: Thin 45-50 lbs
Known Health Issues: Has gaping wound that we are treating and it's healing great, Strong Heartworm positive!
Housebroken: Yes & Crate trained
Good w/ Children: Yes
Good w/ Other Dogs: Yes
Good w/ Cats: Has the typical GSD prey drive
Energy Level: Moderate
Adoption Fee: $85.00

Roz tested STRONG heartworm positive, so after all she has been thru she must now endure months of painful treatments. Please help Roz by donating money towards her treatments...she deserves a chance to find her forever home.

Roz~Thanks U~ is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered





















Dog Adoption Fee is $85.00 & Puppies are $95.00

1 Spay or Neuter 

1 Rabies Shot, Certificate and Tag

1 DA2PPV & Injectable Bordetella Vaccination 

(follow-up boosters and office call are the adopters' responsibility)

1 De-Worming

1 Heartworm Test on Dogs/Puppies 6+ months

Mandatory Micro-chipping through 24PetWatch

Bowling Green-Warren County Humane Society 
Bowling Green, KY 
270-783-9404


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

There are currently five GSDs at this shelter,

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250866&page=1#Post1250866

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250676&page=1#Post1250676

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250674&page=1#Post1250674

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250672&page=1#Post1250672

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1250669&page=1#Post1250669


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...it looks like she was shot as she was running away? Poor baby!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Poor dog- trying to heal from this wound and then has to get treated for heartworms. How sad.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

On the web page
We Work With Rescues
Deana Wehr
Rescue/Transport Coordinator
[email protected]
All Rescue Organizations/Individuals must fill out a rescue application & be approved before pulling a dog or cat from our shelter
References are REQUIRED
For More Information on transporting to the NE, please email Deana Wehr.
Leg transports can be arranged depending on location of the rescue


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! This poor, poor girl. How could someone do that to her?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump to the top. She needs all the help she can get!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## White_GSD (Nov 16, 2006)

Oh, how sad! That poor girl. Hope someone can help her...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

OH THE POOR GIRL!








I hope someone will help her


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

Bump for this poor thing!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Look at this scared face. Now imagine her ears up and a smile instead! She's gorgeous......


----------



## RedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

Refraining from comment on the a-hole that shot her. I truly hope she finds a good home!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Big bump for this one!!!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK, I have updates on the Kentucky dogs. Roz is adopted, when her treatment is complete.

Jacky is adoption pending.

Micah, Logan and Jazz still need rescue.

I asked Deana to let me know, if anything falls through on Jacky and Roz.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Janice P.OK, I have updates on the Kentucky dogs. Roz is adopted, when her treatment is complete.










Woohoo!! Miss Eyeliner has a home!!









Have the other dogs threads been updated?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I did update the best I could. Micah, Logan, and Jazz are still in need of rescue. My daughter is going to the shelter TODAY! I will update more, when I hear back from her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Janice!! I was so worried about this girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Janice P.OK, I have updates on the Kentucky dogs. Roz is adopted, when her treatment is complete.
> 
> Jacky is adoption pending.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear this, thanks for letting us know. Need to help the others now.


----------

